# Tattooing Question....



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 13, 2013)

*Hope this is in the right spot, and sorry if it's a dumb question...

I just got assigned my tattoo from the ADGA and it's WMR1. How do I identify between babies, obviously I would add more than just that so they all don't have the same tattoo. There must be a system or something that I don't know about. I mean would I do the first baby WMR11 and the second one WMR12... but then number ten would be WMR110? I thought they were only supposed to be 4 digits... Confused any help appreciated!

Thanks!*


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 13, 2013)

Sorry, I don't have any idea.


----------



## RainySunday (Feb 13, 2013)

For ADGA (AGS is the same), there is a letter designated for each year (this year is D, I think).  The herd tattoo goes in the right ear, and the letter goes in the left ear.

With the letter, there is a numbering system.  First baby born on your property of the year is D1, next is D2, next is D3 and so on.

Now for Boers/kikos/anything not adga or ags, I have no idea.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 13, 2013)

Your assigned herd tattoo goes in the  right ear. Do not change it! They won't allow any awards/titles if the tattoo has been tampered with or changed. The left ear will start with the letter for the year, 2013 is "D",  then the number of the animals birth order on your farm....first will be D1 and second D2...Next year will be a different letter. 

You can find a ton of info on the website. www.adga.org


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 13, 2013)

For the NKR I have to do the prefix in one ear and date and number in the other. So SHK in one ear and this year number is C so C1, then C2, then C3 etc.
Prefix then date and number


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 13, 2013)

Boer goas is herd prefix in right ear.  Ours is LHF5, and then a letter for the year plus a number for the kid in the left ear. For ABGA it is the letter "c" this year. So it would be C01, C02, C03 or you can do C201, C202, C203.  You can use any numbers as long as they don't repeat on the same kid for that year. \

I find it interesting that Boer goats are C this year and Nubians are on the letter D.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 13, 2013)

Most meat goat registries use the same letter for the same year. Like all the Kikos registries are C this year. Looks like the Boer ones are too. Dairy breeds use another one. the NDGA is a D this year so it seems dairy breeds are a letter ahead.


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 13, 2013)

Man, goat # look complicated. :/


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 13, 2013)

Not really. 



> IDENTIFICATION
> From the NKR Handbook
> 
> All animals should be identified with both permanent and external identification. Acceptable forms of permanent identification are tattoos in the ear or tail web and microchips. Ear tags are not considered permanent. Animals that are permanently identified must also have some form of external identification such as a tag in the ear or on a neck chain.
> ...


Easy peasy to me. Mine are SHK C1, SHK C2, SHK C3, SHK C4 so far.


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 13, 2013)

NKR? What is that? Is this the same for sheep? Our flock is JMK. We just use a 4 didget # after that.

I've been kickin' the idea around for a while now about tatooing our ewes that we keep on the farm. I wouldn't have to keep up with the lost tags that  way.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 13, 2013)

The NKR is the National Kiko Registry. It's the only Kiko registry I register my goats with. Not a fan of the others so much.

I would rather just ear tag than to tattoo but I have to do both, ear tag and tattoo. I use the ear tags for the Scrapie Program and the tattoo's for the registry.


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 13, 2013)

We are not required to tat the registered sheep. We currently use two tags, one in each ear. Scrapie tag in one, flock tag in the other. Males oppisite females so we can tell them apart before weening. I was just thinking of tatting the ewes we have on the farm. 250 ewes is 500 tags. I replace alot of tags each year.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 13, 2013)

*Wow awesome easy thank you!

WMR1 in the right ear.

D1, D2 etc in the left.

 Thank you so much!!!!*


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 13, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *Wow awesome easy thank you!
> 
> WMR1 in the right ear.
> 
> ...


I know for a fact that the herd name WMR1 goes in one ear, and the year letter designation and then the order of birth on your farm goes in the other.

I trust the other posters are correct on the herd right, and this year is D 

Like most things in life,  I have to ask wife to the the fine details for sure   I'm sure you ladies can appreciate that.

Are you planning to show your animals?  

You definitely need tatoos for that, at least if you win.  I'm pretty sure they don't check unless you win GC and that's GC Sr, or Jr.

I saw some sad people with a GC Jr. one year and they couldn't read the tatoo 

Got the ribbon, but not the "leg"


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 13, 2013)

*Yes we are planning on showing, and any babies that we sell will be able to be shown as well.


Thanks all! *


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 14, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *Yes we are planning on showing, and any babies that we sell will be able to be shown as well.
> 
> 
> Thanks all! *


I don't think you would necessarily have to  have to tatoo the babies you sell.  The You would put the ID's on the paperwork you submit to ADGA and the papers will have the herd name and number on the paper work.

Like WMR1 right D1 left.

The new owner would then have to tatoo to match the paper work you provide them.


----------



## RainySunday (Feb 14, 2013)

My understanding is they are supposed to be identified (by tag or tattoo) before they leave your property.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 14, 2013)

Not my understanding.

What if you are wethering them?  Do they need to be registered?  Do they need a tatoo?

what about non registered goats?


----------



## GLENMAR (Feb 14, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *Wow awesome easy thank you!
> 
> WMR1 in the right ear.
> 
> ...


   Right.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 14, 2013)

nurturingnaturally said:
			
		

> My understanding is they are supposed to be identified (by tag or tattoo) before they leave your property.


I told you I need to get the details from my wife.

You are correct.  According to the ADGA you should tattoo registered kids before you sell them.  :/


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 14, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> nurturingnaturally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alot of people don't do that. They say well if they won't be shown then you don't really have to when really you do.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 14, 2013)

*I've heard if you are selling them intact they needed to be tattooed. But if your selling wethers, they can't be shown anyway, and usually aren't registered, so don't need to be tatted. *


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 15, 2013)

They are suppose to be tatto0ed any time you sell them with registration paperwork.  If they are not being sold with paperwork from a registery then they need to be scrappie tagged.  In some instances even if htey are tattooed they may need a scrapie tag. Some shows/fairs require even registred goats to have USDA tags.  Sometimes if they are going over state borders they may need to be scrappie tagged/USDA tagged even if htey are already registered and have tattooes and registration paperwork.  

they do not need to be tattooed if the buyer does not want registration paperwork. 

The last buck I purchased came with registration paperwork and when I asked to see the ear tattoos to make sure htey were correct, she said he was too young to tattoo. I have never heard of people doing this.  I am pretty sure she is suppose to tattoo them herself sense she is the breeder. He did have a scrappie tag in his ear.  So I guess I will tattoo him. I thought that was odd, he wasn't that small, he was 60 lbs already. Plenty of ear to tattoo.


----------



## RainySunday (Feb 15, 2013)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> The last buck I purchased came with registration paperwork and when I asked to see the ear tattoos to make sure htey were correct, she said he was too young to tattoo. I have never heard of people doing this.  I am pretty sure she is suppose to tattoo them herself sense she is the breeder. He did have a scrappie tag in his ear.  So I guess I will tattoo him. I thought that was odd, he wasn't that small, he was 60 lbs already. Plenty of ear to tattoo.


That is weird.  I just got done tattooing a couple 15lbs ND kids, and they were fine.  They don't like it, but there was enough ear to do it.


----------

